# [ Jan. 2014 ] Kahana Villas, Maui - 2BR - Jan 25-Feb 1



## djyamyam (Jan 12, 2014)

Resort website:  www.kahanavilla.com

2BR / 2BA unit - $700


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 16, 2014)

Still available


----------



## rocheca (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey...is it still available? How much total with all taxes and fees? Do you know if it is garden or ocean view? Thanks.
Carolyn


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 16, 2014)

Reply sent


----------



## share012 (Nov 12, 2014)

*kahana falls info*

Did You sell it ? I could not find the condo on Your  website?  I  was thinking of buying in Kahana Falls 2b lockout; 6th floor.
 week 51  What was Your experience not profitable?
Management problems?  Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 12, 2014)

This is a rental, and the post is 10 mos. old.  You can send an email to the OP by clicking on their blue user name.


----------



## djyamyam (Nov 12, 2014)

Posting is no longer valid.  Please delete


----------

